# Vejlby Klit - Dänemark



## Sensitivfischer (1. August 2014)

Hi,
dieses Jahr soll es am 09.08.2014 nach Vejlby Klit in Dänemark gehen:
http://www.nordseeurlaub.dk/vejlby-klit-gebiete/
Mein Ferienhaus ist 200m vom Meer weg, klar dass ich da angeln will.
Wer kann mir Tipps geben?

Bis jetzt weiß/habe ich erfahren/gehört, dass Dänemark bei vielen Dingen ersteinmal teurer ist:


Lebensmittel vom Discount im Schnitt 30%, besonders Süßkram und Alkohol(wegen höherer Mehrwertsteuer, höherem Qualianspruch an Essen und daher besserer Qualität etc., sowie Besteuerung von Ungesundem...)
Wurstwaren in ungewohnter Weise gewürzt sind
Dosenöffner und Pfannendeckel in Dänemark selten sind
Spül-, Putz- und Hygieneartikel deutlich teurer sind
Sprit teurer ist
ein dänischer Fischreinschein für etwa 25 Euro zu bekommen ist und teilweise nocheinmal Kohle an den Fischereirechtinhaber bei Binnengewässern verlangt wird(kostet aber alles lächerlich wenig, wenn man Preise aus BW gewohnt ist und der Kerl muss das Gewässer ja auch hegen).
Man sein Geld(was man braucht, am Besten per EC - Karte in dänischen Kronen abhebt)
Dänen haben ein noch paranoideres Waffengesetz als wir, dass selbst lächerliche Messer verbietet, wenn sie nur lange genug sind(für was auch immer), einhändig bedient werden können etc. => Opinel Filetiermesser bleibt also zu Hause, damit sich die Nordmänner nicht in die Hose machen und mein Geldbeutel , wie auch Arsch verschont bleibt



In der Summe wird mein Auto nicht unerheblich mit Bier Gewürzen, Geschirrspültapps, Wurstkonserven, Dauerwurst, Gemüsekonserven, Getränken gefüllt sein.

Wie sieht's dort mit Brandungsangeln aus?
Wieviel Gramm Blei sind ratsam, wie weit muss man vom Strand rauswerfen, was kann man und womit fangen?
Wie dick sollte die Schnur sein? Reicht Keulenschnur mit 0,28mm Hauptdurchmesser oder eher die 0,35mm- Variante die auf 0,60mm anwächst.
Was braucht man inlands zum Angeln?
Salmonidenequipement?


Würde mich über zweckdienliche Hinweise freuen.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Alle im Urlaub? Keiner Lust zu schreiben?
Oder war hier noch nie jemand in der Nähe von Lemvig?


----------



## Eggi 1 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Mein letzter Urlaub in Vejlby Klit war vor ca. 10 Jahren.
Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es ein sehr schöner Park ist , wo wir
uns 4 Wochen wohlgefühlt haben. In der Nähe vom Supermarkt
am Hauptweg stand immer eine Holzkiste mit frischen Seeringel- und 
Wattwürmern, aus der man gegen kleines Geld diese entnehmen konnte.
Außerdem befindet sich am Rande des Parks ein schöner Put and Take
See, an dem wir täglich geangelt und auch gut gefangen haben.
Brandungsangeln haben wir leider nicht gemacht, aber ich würde es
auf jeden Fall in Bovbjerg (sieht dort sehr vielversprechend aus) und
in Thyboroen versuchen. Richtig schweres Gerät benötigst du meiner
Meinung nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Urlaub in Vejlby Klit war vor ca. 10 Jahren.
> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es ein sehr schöner Park ist , wo wir
> uns 4 Wochen wohlgefühlt haben....


Park? Ist Vejlby Klit Nationalpark, Ferienpark, Naturschutzgebiet oder was?
Wenn ja, könnte mir blühen, dass ich direkt an der Küste gar nicht angeln darf?



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> ... Richtig schweres Gerät benötigst du meiner
> Meinung nicht.


Heißt das es reichen Bleie von 100 Gramm und Karpfenruten oder was verstehst du unter "kein schweres Gerät".
Ich hätte eine Brandungsrute mit einem max. Wurfgewicht von 200 Gramm, eine Heavy- Feederrute mit ebenfalls 200 Gramm WG. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit was ausrichten kann.


----------



## Eggi 1 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Mit Park meine ich natürlich einen ganz normalen Ferienpark.
 Natürlich kannst du an der Küste mit der normalen Fiskekart überall
 angeln.
 Deine Gerätschaft ist für die Küste vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Locke4865 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Vejlby haben sie vor ca 4 Wochen den Strand aufgespült bewegen sich Richtung Vrist/Thyboron pro Tag ca 250m
dadurch geiler Sandstrand zum Baden#6

am Meer würde ich Richtung Thyboron an/auf die Molen gehen
oder wie beschrieben Bovbjerg zur Steilküste
die Sandormkiste gibt´s soweit ich gesehen hab nur noch Richtung ALDI die anderen waren alle weg 

der Ferienpark na ja stell dir nicht zu viel drunter vor#d 
Minigolf Kartbahn für Quats großer Spielplatz und ein Angelteich|bigeyes 
der Besitzer hat im vergangenen Jahr gewechselt
im Teich sind Forellen (Bach und Regenbogen) 1,5-8,0kg wird 2x die Woche gesetzt
 es wird nach Zeit geangelt keine Fangbegrenzung
Bf hauptsächlich auf Spinner Rf auf Teig

Thyboron hat einen Meeres Put&Take mit Fanggarantie:q max 1Fisch/Stunde habs nur gelesen war selber nicht da

2Angelläden hast du Richtung Lemvig


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Vejlby haben sie vor ca 4 Wochen den Strand aufgespült bewegen sich Richtung Vrist/Thyboron pro Tag ca 250m
> dadurch geiler Sandstrand zum Baden#6....


Sehr schön, hoffe bloß, dass es die Witterung zu lässt baden zu gehen(Lufttemperatur)



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ...am Meer würde ich Richtung Thyboron an/auf die Molen gehen
> oder wie beschrieben Bovbjerg zur Steilküste...


Okay, das werde ich mir anschauen. Entfernungstechnisch macht das ja alles schonmal keine Probleme.



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ...die Sandwormkiste gibt´s soweit ich gesehen hab nur noch Richtung ALDI die anderen waren alle weg ....


Nun, das ist natürlich bescheiden, denn Wattwurmgraben ist ja mitunter nicht so einfach. Erstens muss bzw. sollte man eine Forke haben, zweitens kann das ein Act werden, wenn die Populationsdichte der Wattwürmer, bescheiden ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Wattwürmer es an Dänemarks küsten gibt, aber ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass es bei Cuxhaven 1995 ein Akt war welche zu finden. Nur 9 Jahre zuvor(1986)waren an der selben Stelle, 4-mal soviele, während ich 1995 nur noch alle etwa 10 Meter einen Wurmhaufen finden konnte.


Locke4865 schrieb:


> ...der Ferienpark na ja stell dir nicht zu viel drunter vor#d
> Minigolf Kartbahn für Quats großer Spielplatz und ein Angelteich|bigeyes . ....


Ich habe da kaum Ansprüche, will nix groß machen. Entspannen steht im Vordergrund(Angeln, nichts tun, Impressionen aufsaugen, ein paar Tagestouren zu interessanten Plätzen und gutes Essen). Für schlechtes Wetter habe ich einen eigenen Pool im Ferienhaus.


Locke4865 schrieb:


> der Besitzer hat im vergangenen Jahr gewechselt
> im Teich sind Forellen (Bach und Regenbogen) 1,5-8,0kg wird 2x die Woche gesetzt
> es wird nach Zeit geangelt keine Fangbegrenzung
> Bf hauptsächlich auf Spinner Rf auf Teig....



Wow klingt genial. Wäre schon ein Erlebnis was anderes zu fangen als lächerliche Portionsforellen(300 Gramm).



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ....Thyboron hat einen Meeres Put&Take mit Fanggarantie:q max 1Fisch/Stunde habs nur gelesen war selber nicht da
> 
> 2Angelläden hast du Richtung Lemvig



Das klingt ja witzig, bleibt nur der Preis abzuwarten und ob einem dann das Lachen vergeht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Darf in Dänemark eigentlicher jeder(auch ohne Angelschein(Sportfischerprüfung, wie man bei uns braucht) eine Fiskekart erwerben?
Wenn ja, gibt es eine Altersuntergrenze?
Wenn nicht würde ich meinen Kids nämlich auch eine Fiskekart holen.


----------



## Andy007 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Ich hab mir gerade mal deinen Link vom Feriengebiet angesehen. Da steht doch im Prinzip alles über die Angemöglichkeiten 

http://www.nordseeurlaub.dk/angelmoeglichkeiten-in-lemvig-thyboroen-und-harbooere/


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal deinen Link vom Feriengebiet angesehen. Da steht doch im Prinzip alles über die Angemöglichkeiten
> 
> http://www.nordseeurlaub.dk/angelmoeglichkeiten-in-lemvig-thyboroen-und-harbooere/



Danke für den Hinweis, da steht in der Tat schonmal 'ne ganze Menge, allerdings ist die Frage noch offen: 



			
				Sensitivfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Darf in Dänemark eigentlicher jeder(auch ohne Angelschein(Sportfischerprüfung, wie man bei uns braucht) eine Fiskekart erwerben?
> Wenn ja, gibt es eine Altersuntergrenze?
> Wenn nicht würde ich meinen Kids nämlich auch eine Fiskekart holen...



Weitere Tipps könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen, denn ich fahre das allererste mal nach Dänemark.
Wer also noch was weiß, oder bezugnehmend auf mein Eingangsposting besser weiß, nur her mit den Tipps, egal ob Montagen zum Fischen, Bleigewichte und Art, was ins Gepäck sollte etc., was dort zu beachten, weil gänzlich anders wie in Deutschland geregelt ist oder so.


----------



## Tim1983 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Hey,
die Fiskekart kann jeder ohne Prüfung und sonst was erwerben. Personen unter 18 Jahren und Personen ab 65 Jahren brauchen keine Fiskekart in DK.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> die Fiskekart kann jeder ohne Prüfung und sonst was erwerben. Personen unter 18 Jahren und Personen ab 65 Jahren brauchen keine Fiskekart in DK.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Tim



Genial, dann dürfen meine Rotznasen ja auch fischen gehen!:z
Da werde ich dann mal dafür sorgen, dass die ein richtiges Teil von Fisch an Band bekommen, auf dass sie stolz wie Bolle rumhüpfen können.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

So Leute, heute Nacht geht's los und nach dem Urlaub werde ich bei Gelegenheit 'nen Bericht hier reinstellen mit aussagekräftigen Infos, Tipps, Bildern zum Oben Antackern, damit meine Nachwelt weiß, was Sache ist.


----------



## Double2004 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So Leute, heute Nacht geht's los und nach dem Urlaub werde ich bei Gelegenheit 'nen Bericht hier reinstellen mit aussagekräftigen Infos, Tipps, Bildern zum Oben Antackern, damit meine Nachwelt weiß, was Sache ist.



Super, vielen Dank. Bin in zwei Wochen oben.


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Viel Erfolg ich folge in 3 Wochen


----------



## Fin (10. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Hi Sensitivfischer,

in der Nähe gibt es den http://www.ellemoseputandtake.dk/indexDE.html (dort haben wir zumindest "fast" immer gut gefangen ).

Thyboron ist ja auch nicht so weit weg.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277483

oder Thorsminde

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262797


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Ich bin nun ne Woche hier oben und muss sagen, dass die aktuelle Wetterlage mir das Meeresangeln gar unmöglich macht. Habe es einmal versucht und bekam schier die Krise.
200 Gramm Blei reichten absolut gar nicht, 0,40mm- Hauptschnur war nach einmaligem Gebrauch so was von fertig, trotz 0,78mm Shockleader(25 Meter) von Gammakatsu.
Die Schnur war als hätte man sie mit 40ziger Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet und beim Zweiten Auswurf hatte ich bereits einen Abriss.
Daher war mein nächster Angeltripp beim nächsten Fopu.
Dort fing meine sechsjährige Tochter gleich mal zwei Lachsforellen in zwei Stunden, zu 1,1Kg und 1,6Kg.


----------



## Stefan660 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Hier gibts auch Infos und die Fischkarte:
http://danskfiskekort.dk/de/

wichtige Info:
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7857&class=106


----------



## Armin0406 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich bin nun ne Woche hier oben und muss sagen, dass die aktuelle Wetterlage mir das Meeresangeln gar unmöglich macht. Habe es einmal versucht und bekam schier die Krise.
> 200 Gramm Blei reichten absolut gar nicht, 0,40mm- Hauptschnur war nach einmaligem Gebrauch so was von fertig, trotz 0,78mm Shockleader(25 Meter) von Gammakatsu.
> Die Schnur war als hätte man sie mit 40ziger Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet und beim Zweiten Auswurf hatte ich bereits einen Abriss.
> Daher war mein nächster Angeltripp beim nächsten Fopu.
> Dort fing meine sechsjährige Tochter gleich mal zwei Lachsforellen in zwei Stunden, zu 1,1Kg und 1,6Kg.




 Ja das liebe Wetter.  Wo warst du denn am Meer? Tippe jetzt mal in den Buhnen in Langerhuse. 
 Glückwunsch an deine Tochter, da hat sie es dem "alten" ja mal gezeigt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



Armin0406 schrieb:


> ... Wo warst du denn am Meer? Tippe jetzt mal in den Buhnen von Langerhuse....


Nö, die Arbeit nach Langerhuse, Bovbjerg oder Thyborone zu fahren, habe ich mir nicht einmal gemacht. Ich bin stattdessen an den Strand vor meiner Haustür gelatscht und habe es gleich dort versucht, mit besagtem Ausgang.


----------



## moench1605 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Hej Sensitivfischer,

ich glaube, wir haben uns gestern in Thyborøn am Saltvand Put'n Take getroffen. Hast du noch was gefangen?


----------



## Armin0406 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*



moench1605 schrieb:


> Hej Sensitivfischer,
> 
> ich glaube, wir haben uns gestern in Thyborøn am Saltvand Put'n Take getroffen. Hast du noch was gefangen?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Nee, die Pfütze ist für den Allerwertesten. Zu flach, zu warm, zu klein, unrealistisch dort in den Sommermonaten einen Fisch zu landen. Ich habe 4 Stunden mit Naturköder und mit Kunstköder gefischt, mit zwei Angeln und hatte nicht einen Zupfer oder Anfasser!
Unweit der zweifelhaften Anlage fing ich tagsdrauf zwei Platten von der Mole und gestern 10 Bachforellen in 2 Stunden im Fopu von Velby = also angeln habe ich nicht verlernt.


----------



## Armin0406 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Hi, genau dasselbe hatte ich im Juni . Aus Neugier mal ausprobiert allerdings nur 2 Std am späten Abend. Nullkommanichts. Ausserhalb der Anlage ,also hinter dem Netz hatte ich dann auf Anhieb ne Platte. Hatte es auch mal ins Forum gestellt aber nur Dumme Kommentare geerntet. Für mich ein Fake.
Hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub und wurdest von Dänemark Infiziert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. August 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Nun ja noch habe ich Urlaub, wir fahren erst Samstag wieder heim.
Deshalb schreibe ich auch gerade nicht soviel, weil ich zum Surfen im Internet nur einen Kindle Fire zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## Armin0406 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vejlby Klit - Dänemark*

Nur noch 2 Wochen bin  ich auch wieder in der Ecke, leider nur für ne Woche. 
Hat jemand aktuelle Infos  was gerade geht ?


----------

